# The White Man



## blackhawk19 (Aug 25, 2007)

*Where did the  White Man Go Wrong?*
*             Indian Chief "Two Eagles," was asked by a white government official, "You have  observed the white man for 90 years.  You've seen his wars and his  technological advances. You've seen his progress, and the damage he's done."  *


*             The Chief nodded in agreement. The official continued, "Considering all these  events, in your opinion, where did the white man go  wrong?"*

*             The Chief stared at the government official for over a minute and then calmly  replied. "When white man find land, Indians running it. No taxes, No debt,  Plenty buffalo, plenty beaver, Clean Water; women did all the work, Medicine man  free. Indian man spend all day hunting and fishing; all night having  sex."*

* Then the  chief leaned back and smiled. "Only white man dumb enough to think he can  improve system like that."*


----------



## cheech (Aug 25, 2007)

ROTFLMAO

Nice


----------



## richoso1 (Aug 25, 2007)

And some indigenous people feel that he is still trying to improve the system. I got a good laugh on that one.


----------



## deejaydebi (Aug 25, 2007)

ROLF - it's true - it's true!


----------



## ghog (Jan 29, 2008)

Smart Indian .....


----------



## kookie (Jan 29, 2008)

Thats to funny.........

Kookie


----------



## smokewatcher (Jan 30, 2008)

Ain't it the truth!


----------



## charles1056 (Jan 31, 2008)

That's would be funny if it wasn't so true.


----------

